# Nightcrawlers as Food?



## CleanMachine (May 12, 2007)

I read in this book that nightcrawlers can be part of a healthy T. Blondi diet; to which I own. Just wondering if anyone has tried to feed their T nightcrawlers? Successful? Harmful?
Thanks


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 12, 2007)

In Oregon they are everywhere. I have fed slings sections of worms without any trouble. Its kinda fun to watch too cause no matter where the T gets them the whole rest of the body moves for a long while after the T starts feeding.
They are easy to keep once you collect some to so that is a big plus.


----------



## Aurelia (May 12, 2007)

I think they are good because they are high in protein and low in fat.  They can't harm your T, and all you have to do to keep it from burrowing into the substrate is put it in a shallow dish!


----------



## P. Novak (May 12, 2007)

I personally have never fed my Ts a earth worm, but I can't see any problem with it unless you get them from a yard that has been sprayed with either pesticides or some form of weed killer. As long as you get them from some "natural" area, then they should be fine. Although parasites could be another problem...


----------



## speedreader (May 12, 2007)

Fats are good for Ts, btw.
It's the fact that humans eat like pigs that makes fats bad for us .


----------



## chris 71 (May 12, 2007)

alot of my spiders really like them you can keep them for a long time to in the fridge in some moist earth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CleanMachine (May 12, 2007)

Just purchased a pack at Petsmart. I rinsed one off in water and threw it in. She jumped right on it. She has it in her fangs at the moment, so it seems to be successful. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (May 13, 2007)

Not to scoop my article on the subject in ARACHNOCULTURE 2(4), but - yes - absolutely - nightcrawlers/earthworms are great prey items, especially for tarantulas such as _Theraphosa_, _Pamphobeteus_, _Megaphobema_, _Xenesthis_, etc.

Kind regards, Michael

​


----------



## verry_sweet (May 13, 2007)

I'll have to give them a try...thanx for the idea


----------



## David DeVries (Aug 1, 2007)

I thought I would just pick up on an older thread rather than start a new one.  While at Arachnocon this year Michael Jacobi talked about his trip to Costa Rica and saw tarantulas feeding in their lairs.  The food of choice was earthworms.  Bill Korinek also recommended them.

I went to the local bait shop today and bought a dozen large night crawlers. After letting a few warm up (they were in a mini cooler in the fridge) I fed several of my Tarantulas.  4 of the 5 tarantulas I tried ate worms or partial parts almost immediately. My female P. platyomma (a big girl) especially seemed to relish this large prey item instead of having to ball up several smaller crickets. :drool: A much smaller B. vagans took an end and then over time felt along the entire length of the worm.  When it found the other end it snagged it too and then stuffed it in a wad underneath it.  

Price wise they are better than crickets for the amount of food and the worm parts move for awhile which attracts strikes. They also are odorless and keep well in the fridge. Do you think a cold earthworm gives the T brainfreeze like ice cream does us?  Thanks for the info. guys.  A nice addition to the menu!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cmoore0475 (May 18, 2022)

Just a quick remark! Don’t accidentally if buying worms from a tackle shop get blood worms! Those are nasty little things that will bite you or i and leave a nasty bite!! Would hate to see a poor tarantula go toe to toe with one!


----------



## cold blood (May 18, 2022)

Cmoore0475 said:


> Just a quick remark! Don’t accidentally if buying worms from a tackle shop get blood worms! Those are nasty little things that will bite you or i and leave a nasty bite!! Would hate to see a poor tarantula go toe to toe with one!


huh?  blood worms are way too thin to be used for fishing...never in my life have I seen blood worms at a tackle store.... interesting that you have.

hqdefault.jpg (480×360) (ytimg.com)


----------



## Cmoore0475 (May 18, 2022)

cold blood said:


> huh?  blood worms are way too thin to be used for fishing...never in my life have I seen blood worms at a tackle store.... interesting that you have.
> 
> hqdefault.jpg (480×360) (ytimg.com)


I think you and I are thinking of completely different worms. These are the blood worms I’ve encountered fishing! They tend to be more  popular salt water and brackish water fishing! Probably won’t see much further inland!


----------



## cold blood (May 18, 2022)

Cmoore0475 said:


> I think you and I are thinking of completely different worms. These are the blood worms I’ve encountered fishing! They tend to be more  popular salt water and brackish water fishing! Probably won’t see much further inland!


yep, those are _completely _different than the blood worms we haver in the mid-west


----------



## Arachnophobphile (May 18, 2022)

CleanMachine said:


> I read in this book that nightcrawlers can be part of a healthy T. Blondi diet; to which I own. Just wondering if anyone has tried to feed their T nightcrawlers? Successful? Harmful?
> Thanks


Yes you can use them.

I will never use them. If I were to see my T's eating them I do believe I would throw up.

I don't know what it is, maybe that movie I seen back in the mid 80's called 'Worm Eaters'. I couldn't eat spaghetti for like a couple of months.

Then there was the movie 'Squirm', same effect.

I have no problem with all the other feeders. Earthworms don't bother me, use them for fishing. Catching a glimpse of my tarantulas eating them.....will induce vomiting.


----------

